# orkut.com an Adult Web Site ??



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi,

I am using open DNS in our cafe networks, but since day before yesterday, OpenDNS.com stoped orkut.com saying its one Adult web site...

Since when orkut.com become a adult web site ??

*www.opendns.com/cache/adult/ <<< Ckeck here 

Man had to work hard to get all networks out from OpenDNS.com


----------



## cynosure (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: orkut.com a Adult Web Site ??*

Orkut has everything. It a complete package.

Offtopic::Waise who is after this OpenDNS thing??? I hope those are shiv-sainiks trying hard to protect our cultural values


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: orkut.com a Adult Web Site ??*

I dont use orkut.com but is the service really provides adult stuff ??


----------



## satyamy (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: orkut.com a Adult Web Site ??*

well orkut is like a blog or forum
its not an adult site
its very strange that opendns.com is marking orkut as adult


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: orkut.com a Adult Web Site ??*

waste of time beacuse of this stupid action of OpenDNS.com  !!!


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: orkut.com a Adult Web Site ??*

There are lot of adult profiles and forums on orkut.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: orkut.com a Adult Web Site ??*

^^^^

i am confuse now !!!!

i just loged in to the service, please pm me those links, as to me it seems one clean show... even they have system to reprt porn or abuse...


----------



## almighty (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: orkut.com a Adult Web Site ??*

^^^ 
am dere from past a yr
and have Lodz of friends and found all my school mates and some relatives too
that is awesome place but coz its a open forum and some bad elements always try to spoil environment 
ya dere is reporting system for porn iten or such stuffs but
coz of numerous profile mods or admin are not doin well to clean these things
everywhere we find both types of ppl
whom to chose and whom to not
it depends upon us


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: orkut.com a Adult Web Site ??*

^^^

so, still the question is, can it be called an Adult Service !!!! as their policy doesnt allow porn or such, free open mined discussions are there, cant see any thing which a 13 or 15 year old should not read...


----------



## almighty (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: orkut.com a Adult Web Site ??*

^^^
no orkut cant be recognized as adult forum
coz of some profiles only dns claim it adult
disgusting


----------



## praka123 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: orkut.com a Adult Web Site ??*

dont know why...but i get lot of those spambots(girls) calling for ^&


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: orkut.com a Adult Web Site ??*

Jah !!!

Challo consider me a fellow who singned in to orkut.com for 1st time today, but i belive many here is reguler users, and still even we are in debate that whether its Adult or not !!!

 

every one seems as confuse as me 

See let me clear some thing, Log in to yahoo chat rooms, their only adult suff going on, now still Yahoo Chat is consider to be a service which a 11 year old too can use

then what makes Orkut.com a adult service here I see strong policy and reporting services are over Porn and such !!!


----------



## almighty (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: orkut.com a Adult Web Site ??*

hummmmm 
arrey ye to maine socha hi nahi tha yahoo is not considered as adult while orkut as adult 
y??????????:O


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: orkut.com a Adult Web Site ??*



			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> See let me clear some thing, Log in to yahoo chat rooms, their only adult suff going on, now still Yahoo Chat is consider to be a service which a 11 year old too can use
> 
> then what makes Orkut.com a adult service here I see strong policy and reporting services are over Porn and such !!!


you get prior notification when entering such chat rooms and the adult content is only limited to that specific area. while in orkut everything is open. the adult profiles are not categorised.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: orkut.com a Adult Web Site ??*

are, Kolkata Chat rooms, are full of such  go to any Regional Room of India or any other country, u can see, Slang is their Mother toung, and S.e.x is their Job... 



Nothing else... all day long people is doing this crap...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: orkut.com a Adult Web Site ??*

yeah.. but then again orkut has profile photos which cannot be moderated. thats the problem!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: orkut.com a Adult Web Site ??*

Any one know Contact Details for orkut.com site admins ??


----------



## iMav (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: orkut.com a Adult Web Site ??*

well there are a lot of communities on orkut which are adult ... they hardly have any adult content just the name and pic is a little mature


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: orkut.com a Adult Web Site ??*

LOL   . What's the difference even if it's categorised as adult or otherwise? There is a debate on that though. There is lot of adult content and adult matchmaking and call girl/guy stuff in orkut, it's just a matter of people searching. And with that amount ever increasing, regardless of what their policies are, when you have more adult stuff on a site, what's the problem in categorizing that site as adult? After all, sites like OpenDNS is not telling you not to go and visit that site or anything is it? It's just categorising the content available online.


----------



## satyamy (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: orkut.com a Adult Web Site ??*

No address or contact detail
but u can report illegal content here
*help.orkut.com/support/bin/request.py

But not sure will it do or not 

or use this link to contact
*help.orkut.com/bin/request.py?contact=contact_us_troubleshoot


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: orkut.com a Adult Web Site ??*

Ok got some reply...

Very Very bad attitude... when I contacted them as just another user, its 3days no reply....

but just sent an email few hours ago as MVP, and they reply back they are withdrawing the (NIB) BSNL IP range so that can access orkut.com !!!

I have requested to make sure any India ISP should be able to access that !!!

Please confirm guyss !!! with my IP, I can access now...



> i think its good to classify social networking sites as adult themed websites. That would ensure that children dont get exploited. I do think that Social Networking sites are adult themed websites.



I was waiting for you reply... please refer to Page 1 regarding our comment on Yahoo  if Yahoo Chats and Yahoo profiles are considered to be safe, certainly orkut.com is much safer than that !!!


----------



## praka123 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: orkut.com a Adult Web Site ??*

orkut is working as usual  for dataone users


----------



## satyamy (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: orkut.com a Adult Web Site ??*



			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Ok got some reply...
> 
> Very Very bad attitude... when I contacted them as just another user, its 3days no reply....
> 
> ...


 
wow wht a Power (MVP)
Yahoo chat rooms are no longer safe
Well from their side if kids make their profile with correct date of birth than yahoo check that & dosent allow a below 13yrs kid to enter yahoo chat 
but kids are now more smarter they make their profile like an adult 

& orkut dosent even hav a single facility like this so any one or a 10yr old kid can also join it & scrap to anybody
also their are 1000's of adult xxx profile in orkut which can exploit kids
one need 1000 (Report Abuse) clicks for a Single Profile to close


----------



## mak1012 (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: orkut.com a Adult Web Site ??*



			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I am using open DNS in our cafe networks, but since day before yesterday, OpenDNS.com stoped orkut.com saying its one Adult web site...


i'm too using openDNS  at my home PC but i'm able to acces orkut....how come?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: orkut.com a Adult Web Site ??*

^^

Since 4 days back ??


----------



## rajdeepsingh86 (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: orkut.com a Adult Web Site ??*

im surprised why do most of u people associate the word 'adult' with 'porn'!!

the legal age for joining orkut is 18 years. hence this makes it an adult site.
simple.


----------



## a_tif (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: orkut.com a Adult Web Site ??*

y dont u simply change to ur isp's dns than using open dns


----------

